# My  Singapore adventures



## AnhBui (6 Jul 2017)

It has been almost 9 years since my last visit to Singapore. Several weeks ago I made my decision to go to Singapore for a business trip in a couple of days. My plan was very clear. It is for business and friend visits. I made an appointment with Jacky Chun. We would hang out after work hours

Singapore welcomed me with its most beautiful weather ever. Despite how nicely weather was, this country shocked me at the very first moment I walked out Changi airport. It has changed dramatically. 9 years ago smart phone was at its dawn, and had less apps. But now I could see smart phone, tablets everywhere. People were walking with their phone, headsets on, opening app... It seemed like I was in a giant factory with millions of robot. I was nervous

As plan I met Jacky at Kembangan MRT station after work hours in my third day. Although we connect on social network and exchange message frequently, but this is the first time we met face to face. And thanks to social network we both found out his wife and my wife were high school classmate. The destination Jacky suggested was Fishy Business Elements. It was only few minute walk from Kembangan MRT station. Because it was our both first time visit Fishy Business' new place, Jacky occasionally checked his phone to make sure we were on the right track. The closer I was to Fishy Business, the more excited I felt

It is located at Level 3 96C Jalan Senang. This building is belong to Goh family. Roger Goh, IAPLC 2016 rank 11, is founder of Fishy Business

A picture of me right below its sign board





We walked inside and saw many umbrellas (later Roger told us this is his family business), then reached to the elevator. It slowly took us up to 3rd level, and voila, right in front of us, a big green tank, with no photo sign board, was under maintenance. We all knew this is Roger's IAPLC 2017, and later he confirmed it. This is amazing tank, a combination of great hardscape technic and plant selection. If you want to see it either you can come visit now or wait until October

Roger has many items for you to choose. Jacky and I took a quick item check before being greeted by him
And this is how it looks (I asked for permission before taking these lol)


























Roger and his newly setup marine tank









Roger was friendly, open. He shared with us everything about his shop, his plan to setup a gallery with different tank sizes. The longer we talked the more I could see his passion, and his goal to promote this hobby to Singapore. We took pictures with him to capture this moment. A moment that there is no boundary, it's only for passion, creativeness and most of all for this hobby





Next destination: Jacky Chun apartment


----------



## jackychun218 (7 Jul 2017)

AnhBui said:


> It has been almost 9 years since my last visit to Singapore. Several weeks ago I made my decision to go to Singapore for a business trip in a couple of days. My plan was very clear. It is for business and friend visits. I made an appointment with Jacky Chun. We would hang out after work hours
> 
> Singapore welcomed me with its most beautiful weather ever. Despite how nicely weather was, this country shocked me at the very first moment I walked out Changi airport. It has changed dramatically. 9 years ago smart phone was at its dawn, and had less apps. But now I could see smart phone, tablets everywhere. People were walking with their phone, headsets on, opening app... It seemed like I was in a giant factory with millions of robot. I was nervous
> 
> ...




Very nice write up, bro! 

Can't wait to see the next destination. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (7 Jul 2017)

Well done


----------



## AnhBui (7 Jul 2017)

We left Fishy Business with stuff in our hand and headed back to MRT station. Caught several trains and more few minute walk, I was at his apartment door. It's a typical Singapore apartment with three bedrooms, two bathrooms and a living room. You could tell exactly this is a place of a hobbyist. Along the way to his door you see lots of plant, a small sandbox for experiments and a glass covered plastic box of ermersed grow. Enter the living room, on the right hand, next to a TV, is his main tank. 

Main tank












Sat and stared at it, then he led me to his working desk. There are two nano tanks on it









The bigger tank looks healthy and matured, the smaller one has some issues with plant optimal. Jacky explained that he is doing experiments and wanting to know his plants under different conditions









I am not going to tell you details of what we talked. But basically it was all about plants, fauna, what he has been doing for his tanks

Clock was ticking and it's time for me to return. A Happy me said goodbye to the family. The excitement in me was too large, it overwhelmed everything, I even forgot my stuff. Poor Jacky had to chase me at the station and handed it over. We said goodbye one more time, and with an appointment in July that we will meet again in Hanoi. That'll be his Hanoi tour! Definitely it will be


----------



## AnhBui (12 Jul 2019)

Aloha, it’s time for another adventure in Singapore.

Come back after two years, have witnessed the high ranking achievement in international contests of local hobbyists , as well as the appointment with Jacky for another tour, so excited I land on this country 

This is also my family vacation. So I have permission to use half day for touring with Jacky before come back to his house for dinner and high-school-class-mate reunion after 15 years.

Due to limit of time we don’t take MRT but instead buses and Grab. 

First destination is Aqua Avenue. Unfortunately they are now refreshing their shop for new look so I don’t have much chance to video their fancy tanks or  .  Luckily there is one aquarium, which is maintained by Dennis Wong. If you are not familiar with his name, check out his channel 

 https://www.youtube.com/user/xiaozhuangw

And his blog

 https://www.advancedplantedtank.com

Few bus stops we arrive Home Aquarium Design. This shop is slightly bigger than Aquatic Avenue and they are also selling Oase products.

We buy some plants there, grab a car and move to Green Chapter. And again they are also refreshing their store. But I am still able to video their fancy products and have fun chat with Ronnie, technical master.

Now it’s time for meeting Dennis. No word in this world can describe how valuable this time we spend there. We learn some cool tricks from him, share some acquaintances as well. Leave his house with one thought in my mind. This hobby has no boundaries and it can bring you more friends and knowledges than you have ever imagined. 

And last but not least my videos





Refreshing moment at Jacky’s house



And have great weekend ukaps


----------



## DutchMuch (12 Jul 2019)

awesome.
Period.
lol.



Very cool though, thank you for posting the videos!


----------

